How do you delete your Hacker News account? - antrover
======
arkitaip
You can try emailing pg, but that's more of a rumor as it's unclear what
account deletion would do. Certainly it would not remove your contributions on
HN.

~~~
antrover
It'd be nice if there were a terms of service stating this when signing up.

~~~
chc
You should assume it when signing up for any site unless otherwise indicated.

~~~
antrover
Assumptions are the root of all evil.

------
runjake
If you use the search, you'll find that to delete your account, you need to
email pg. I've done it before. He'll take care of it.

------
eslachance
Now why would you ever want to do that? :P

~~~
msinghai
I guess he is frustrated and (possibly) read few productivity blogs. :)

Just joking :)

------
Moloiio
hack HN

